

They Make Apps - ddrouin
http://theymakeapps.com

======
evancaine
Innovative design. Terrible usability.

It breaks all the functionality you expect on a web page. It isn't clear where
the hyperlinks are, mouse scroll doesn't work and I have to learn how to use
this specific web page (!)

To get an idea of just what a mess it is, try browsing it with stylesheets
disabled. The designers seem to have gone out of their way to create a poor
flash-like interface without actually using flash.

------
MtL
Oh my god what a horrible design, and total lack of usability.

~~~
bprater
Sheesh folks. Rather than the jumping on the 'its-abnormal', maybe we could
find some innovative uses for this kind of UI?

My first instinct: "oooh, this feels just like Picasa, very smooth scrolling,
I could spend an hour flipping through photos like this."

~~~
tlrobinson
Yes, but this site isn't for browsing photos.

------
harisenbon
Nice design, but their desire to reinvent usability at the cost of removing
every standard method of interfacing with a site really puts me off.

If I wanted an app designed, I would want it to look good as well as be user-
friendly. While the site speaks loads of their design capabilities, they
pretty much shot themselves in the foot with that interface scheme.

I'll be looking for someone who understands usability to make my apps.

------
basil
Somewhat ironic that I cannot use the site in Mobile Safari.

~~~
Plugawy
They need an app for that I'm afraid...

------
opeyre
Guys, it's olivier from TheyMakeApps.

Thanks a bunch for your feedback.

I don't believe we're trying to re-invent the wheel with the keyboard
navigation mode. It was more of an Easter egg. The first time a user reaches
the site they have to choose between the 2 navigation modes before exploring
the listings.

But we heard you and we're working on dropping that step and making scroll-
wheel the default behavior.

Regarding the iPhone version, stats show that less than 3% of the users use
their mobile to visit the site so we decided to focus for now on adding other
platforms for now (Android, Blackberry, Palm). Switching to scroll-wheel mode
by default will make the site more compatible with mobile browsers too.

Don't hesitate to contact me: @opeyre

------
n8agrin
It doesn't scroll, you're not doing it wrong. It's kind of an interesting
design idea, but my first instinct is that it's frustrating more than useful.
Let me at least scroll using my mouse or my keys in a way similar with other
web sites.

------
prawn
Sortfolio for apps. Smart (save for the site usability).

If you're bored and can't think of something to build over a weekend, hook up
with a designer and emulate the Sortfolio concept for a particular niche. I've
been looking at building an engine that can be rolled out across various
industries, starting with things like weddings and landscaping/garden design.
Any visually oriented industry would work IMO.

------
Tichy
If I hadn't read the comments here, I would have given up because it wouldn't
scroll. I did not look for the instructions and did not notice them.

I thought good design is meant to make instructions superfluous...

------
dylanz
I didn't mind the design, and loved the keyboard navigation.

------
cfpg
Amazing design.

~~~
pkjain
I agree

------
grumpyfart
Awesome! To able scroll with the mouse wheel you need go through the whole
menu, figure out that the "switch" is about scrolling, swear quite a lot and
switch it. Revelation(!) <\-- as you see I don't need a sarcastic font, I can
just type it and in this context it's plain sarcastic .

Reinventing usability FTW! (and yes still sarcastic...)

